# Γρήγορα ετυμολογικά



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Συχνά ανακαλύπτω ή θυμάμαι μια ενδιαφέρουσα ετυμολογία, ελληνικής ή αγγλικής λέξης, που δυστυχώς αποφεύγω να μοιραστώ επειδή βαριέμαι να ανοίξω νήμα για μια τέτοια μικροπληροφορία και μόνο. Κάποιες άλλες τέτοιες αξιοπερίεργες πληροφορίες χάνονται μέσα σε μια μεγαλύτερη συζήτηση. Θα έχει συμβεί και σε σας. Και επειδή μια ωραία ετυμολογική ιστορία, όσο σύντομη κι αν είναι, αξίζει περισσότερο από ένα ανέκδοτο (ή ίσως την εκτιμούμε, στο χρηματιστήριο της Λεξιλογίας, περισσότερο από ένα ανέκδοτο), ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα με αφορμή μια εντελώς αστεία διαπίστωση.

Καθώς διάβαζα στη Wikipedia την ιστορία του γνωστού επιπλοποιού *Thomas Chippendale*, είδα ότι δεν αναφέρεται εκεί ότι ενέπνευσε τα ονόματα των δύο ηρώων του Ντίσνεϊ, του Τσιπ και του Ντέιλ (Chip 'n' Dale). Στο λήμμα για τα σκιουράκια (που είναι βέβαια chipmunks, ευταμίες) υπάρχει η σχετική αναφορά, που θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί προσαρμοσμένη και στη σελίδα του επιπλοποιού.

Their names are a pun based on the name "Chippendale" (see Thomas Chippendale).

(Η συνέχεια για τις καρέκλες και τα σκιουράκια, εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12447-Chippendale-vs-Chip-n-Dale)

Έκανα ένα απλό ξεκίνημα, μπορείτε να καταθέσετε τώρα τις αγαπημένες σας μικρές ετυμολογικές ιστορίες για λέξεις ελληνικές, αγγλικές ή και θιβετιανές ακόμα. Αρκεί να μην είναι παρετυμολογίες: αυτές έχουν το δικό τους νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Η συνομιλήτριά μου δεν γνώριζε ότι το _μανταρίνι_ (mandarin orange) πήρε το όνομά του επειδή το χρώμα του είναι ίδιο με το χρώμα της αμφίεσης των Κινέζων αξιωματούχων, των μανδαρίνων. Χάρηκε όταν το έμαθε. Τα υπόλοιπα που ήθελα να γράψω εδώ τα βρήκα έτοιμα στου Σαραντάκου, οπότε απλώς αντιγράφω:

Ονομάστηκε *mandarine* στα γαλλικά ή στα αγγλικά, από τους μανδαρίνους, τους Κινέζους αξιωματούχους, μάλλον επειδή οι μανδαρίνοι φορούσαν μεταξωτούς μανδύες κίτρινου χρώματος. Η ονομασία για το μανταρίνι είχε μπει στην αγγλική και τη γαλλική γλώσσα από τις αφηγήσεις ταξιδιωτών πριν έρθει ο ίδιος ο καρπός στην Ευρώπη. Στα ελληνικά μπήκε από τα ιταλικά, και –όπως συχνά συμβαίνει– ο πληθυντικός (_mandarini_, ο ενικός είναι _mandarino_) θεωρήθηκε ενικός. Να κάνουμε εδώ μια παρένθεση: η κοινή ευρωπαϊκή λέξη για τους μανδαρίνους δεν είναι κινεζικής αρχής· την οφείλουμε στο πορτογαλικό _mandarim_, που είναι δάνειο από το μαλαϊκό _mantri_ (έπαιξε παρετυμολογικά ρόλο και το πορτογ. ρήμα _mandar_, διατάζω), κι αυτό από το ινδικό _mantri_, που θα πει «σύμβουλος». Η ινδική _μάντρα_ (_mantra_) είναι της ίδιας ρίζας.

Είπαμε πιο πάνω ότι η ονομασία είναι κοινή παντού, αλλά στα αγγλικά, και ιδίως στα αμερικάνικα, το μανταρίνι είναι γνωστό και ως _tangerine_. Η λέξη προέρχεται από την Ταγγέρη του Μαρόκου (_Tangiers_) και αρχικά λεγόταν για ένα είδος πορτοκαλιού. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται για ορισμένες ποικιλίες μανταρινιών με πιο βαθύ, κοκκινοπορτοκαλί χρώμα.

Αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε και για τις κλημεντίνες, θα πάτε εκεί:
*Το φρούτο των Χριστουγέννων*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Μέρες ποδοσφαίρου οι Τριτοτετάρτες και εκεί που συζητούσαμε ήρεμα και παραγωγικά , κάποιος το τόλμησε:

«Ρε γερμανόψυχε, τι θα πει αυτό το “Μπορούσια” της Ντόρτμουντ;»

«“Μπορούσια” είναι το όνομα της Πρωσίας στα λατινικά», του απάντησα.

«Μα η Πρωσία ήταν στην άλλη άκρη, στα βορειοανατολικά της Πολωνίας. Τι σχέση έχει το Ντόρμουντ, στα δυτικά;»

«Στα μεγαλεία της, η Πρωσία ήταν σχεδόν όση η μισή Γερμανία και έφτανε στα σύνορα με τη Γαλλία. Γιατί λένε τον πόλεμο του 1870 “Γαλλοπρωσικό” νομίζεις; Και πολλοί αθλητικοί σύλλογοι στη Γερμανία, στα τέλη του 19ου, αρχές του 20ού αιώνα, έπαιρναν (όπως και σε εμάς), “εθνικά” ονόματα». “Μπορούσια” έχει και στο Μενχενγκλάντμπαχ, για παράδειγμα, αυτήν που εμείς την λέμε σκέτη Γκλάντμπαχ. Στο Μπίλεφελντ, πάλι, υπάρχει “Αρμίνια”, από το λατινικό όνομα του Χέρμαν των Χερούσκων, του νικητή των αρχαίων Ρωμαίων. Άλλοι πάλι δεν ήθελαν να δείχνουν τόση εθνικοφροσύνη και βάφτισαν τον σύλλογό τους από τη θεά Τύχη: είναι οι δεκάδες “Φορτούνες” –όπως αυτές του Ντίσελντορφ, της Κολωνίας και του Μαγδεμβούργου.»

«Και η Άιντραχτ; Όπως της Φρανκφούρτης; Τι θα πει αυτό;»

«“Άιντραχτ” σημαίνει ενότητα, ομόνοια. Συνήθως είναι επωνυμία ομάδων που προήλθαν από τοπικές συγχωνεύσεις. Eintracht Χ είναι το γερμανικό αντίστοιχο του αγγλικού Χ United.»


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2012)

Όπως και η Χάνσα του Ρόστοκ, που ο Δόκτορ μάλλον μπορεί να μας τα εξηγήσει καλύτερα από μένα .... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

Η Χάνσα είναι από τη Χανσεατική Ένωση, τη μεγάλη εμπορική και πολιτική συνομοσπονδία των λιμανιών της Βόρειας Θάλασσας και της Βαλτικής κατά την περίοδο από τον 13ο μέχρι τον 17ο αιώνα. Είναι η ίδια λέξη που βρίσκεται στη Lufthansa, τη «Χάνσα του αέρα» (Luft > αέρας).


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2013)

Η _*υστερία*_ προέρχεται (μέσω της γαλλικής) από το αρχαιοελληνικό _*υστέρα *_(=μήτρα) επειδή ήδη από την αρχαιότητα το επίθετο _*υστερικός *_χρησιμοποιούταν για να δηλώσει ψυχοπαθολογικές καταστάσεις που θεωρούνταν αποκλειστικά γυναικείο "προνόμιο".


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Η _*υστερία*_ προέρχεται (μέσω της γαλλικής) από το αρχαιοελληνικό _*υστέρα *_(=μήτρα) επειδή ήδη από την αρχαιότητα το επίθετο _*υστερικός *_χρησιμοποιούταν για να δηλώσει ψυχοπαθολογικές καταστάσεις που θεωρούνταν αποκλειστικά γυναικείο "προνόμιο".



Πριν από πολλά χρόνια είχα πετύχει ένα κείμενο μιας Αμερικανίδας φεμινίστριας που έλεγε (νομίζω στα σοβαρά αλλά δεν θυμάμαι με βεβαιότητα) πως η επικράτηση της herstory είναι αναγκαία όχι μόνο για να ξεφύγουμε από τον σεξιστικό όρο history, αλλά και για να μην υπενθυμίζει η ιστορία την εξίσου σεξιστική σύνδεση της υστερίας με τις γυναίκες.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2013)

Με την σειρά μας μπορούμε άραγε να επιχειρηματολογήσουμε ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και η λέξη για τους *θεατρινισμούς* και να λένε _histrionics_ όταν πρόκειται για άντρες και _herstrionics_ όταν πρόκειται για γυναίκες;
:)


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2013)

Ασφαλώς. Πρέπει επίσης να προπαγανδίσουμε τους πολιτικά ορθούς όρους hertogenesis, hertolysis, hertogram και Herpanic.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Ασφαλώς. Πρέπει επίσης να προπαγανδίσουμε τους πολιτικά ορθούς όρους hertogenesis, hertolysis, hertogram και Herpanic.



Μα αυτό το herpanic δεν είναι συνώνυμο κι εξίσου σεξιστικό με το histeria; Δεν έχουν το ταίρι τους αυτά και με μπερδεύουν. Είναι και τα βαπόρια στη μέση και με κάνουνε βαπόρι.

Oh, yes, and _herring_ instead of _hissing_, a red one, I'd say.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Η λ. _snob _δεν προέρχεται από ακρωνυμική χρήση της λατ. φράσης _s(ine) nob(ilitate)_ "χωρίς ευγενική καταγωγή", όπως διατείνεται στην τρέχουσά του μορφή το σχετικό βικιάρθρο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snob. Η λ. _snob_ είναι παλαιότερη απ' τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση και παραμένει αγνώστου ετύμου (βλ. σχετ. και ΛΝΕΓ, ΕΛΝΕΓ).
http://oxforddictionaries.com/words/what-is-the-origin-of-the-word-snob
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=snob


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 18, 2013)

*histogram*: Οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν ότι το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι το _ιστός_, αλλά η wikipedia έχει τις αμφιβολίες της:
The etymology of the word _histogram _is uncertain. Sometimes it is said to be derived from the Greek _histos _'anything set upright' (as the masts of a ship, the bar of a loom, or the vertical bars of a histogram); and _gramma _'drawing, record, writing'. It is also said that Karl Pearson, who introduced the term in 1891, derived the name from "historical diagram".


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

@snob: Μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι έχει μείνει απείρακτος στη Wikipedia ένας από τους παλιότερους ετυμολογικούς μύθους της αγγλικής, μια και έχει καταρριφθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες. Δεν το σώζει το ότι αναφέρει «It was said to have derived» και είναι ενοχλητικό ότι δεν αναφέρει τα άλλα ευρήματα. Άντε να προσθέσω και τον φίλτατο Quinion:
http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-sno1.htm

Αλλά και λίγο Ayto (_Dictionary of Word Origins_):

_Snob _originally meant a ‘shoemaker’. Cambridge University students of the late 18th century took it over as a slang term for a ‘townsman, someone not a member of the university’, and it seems to have been this usage which formed the basis in the 1830s for the emergence of the new general sense ‘member of the lower orders’ (‘The nobs have lost their dirty seats – the honest snobs have got ’em’, proclaimed the _Lincoln Herald _on 22 July 1831, anticipating the new Reform Act). This in turn developed into ‘ostentatiously vulgar person’, but it was the novelist William Thackeray who really sowed the seeds of the word’s modern meaning in his _Book of Snobs _1848, where he used it for ‘someone vulgarly aping his social superiors’. It has since broadened out to include those who insist on their gentility as well as those who aspire to it. As for the origins of the word _snob _itself, they remain a mystery. An ingenious suggestion once put forward is that it came from _s. nob._, supposedly an abbreviation for Latin _sine nobilitate _‘without nobility’, but this ignores the word’s early history.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

@histogram: Αξίζει να διαβαστεί η σχετική παράγραφος στο βιβλίο του Pearson και η σύγκριση που κάνει με τα euthygrams.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=-eZqAAAAMAAJ&q=Histograms#search_anchor


----------



## pidyo (Aug 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η Χάνσα είναι από τη Χανσεατική Ένωση, τη μεγάλη εμπορική και πολιτική συνομοσπονδία των λιμανιών της Βόρειας Θάλασσας και της Βαλτικής κατά την περίοδο από τον 13ο μέχρι τον 17ο αιώνα. Είναι η ίδια λέξη που βρίσκεται στη Lufthansa, τη «Χάνσα του αέρα» (Luft > αέρας).



Άρα ο όρος Χανσεατική Ένωση (και Hanseatic League και Liga Hanseatica) είναι πλεονασμός; Σα να λέμε «υδαρές υγρό»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2013)

Ή αστυνομία πόλεων... Ή ποταμός Ρίο Νέγκρο... Ή κοιλάδα Βαλ ντ' Αόστα... Ή ένας σωρός άλλα (που υπάρχουν κάπου στη γουίκη και στη Λέξι, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε χωρίς τον Δαεμάνο).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή αστυνομία πόλεων... Ή ποταμός Ρίο Νέγκρο... Ή κοιλάδα Βαλ ντ' Αόστα... Ή ένας σωρός άλλα (που υπάρχουν κάπου στη Λέξι).


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4630-Please-R-S-V-P


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

Αν αναρωτιέστε γιατί ονομάστηκε έτσι το γυναικείο μοναστήρι του Αγίου Νικολάου Φραγκοπηδήματος, διάβασα το εξής:

η Μονή οφείλει το επίθετο Φραγκοπήδημα σε έναν Φράγκο πρίγκιπα. Σύμφωνα με τη παράδοση, τον τελευταίο κυνηγούσαν Σαρακηνοί πειρατές και ο πρίγκιπας για να ξεφύγει από τους διώκτες του πήδηξε σε μια βαθιά χαράδρα, ζητώντας από τον άγιο Νικόλαο να τον σώσει. Ο Φράγκος σώθηκε και πιστός στο τάμα του χάρισε στον Άγιο όλη τη γύρω περιοχή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2013)

Αυτό το _Φραγκοπήδημα_ πολύ ευπρεπισμενο μου φαίνεται. Εγώ το μοναστηρι και την περιοχή τα ήξερα _*Φραγκαπήδημα*. _ Και παραδίπλα είναι η μονή και η τοποθεσία Φραγκαβίλα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> @snob: Μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι έχει μείνει απείρακτος στη Wikipedia ένας από τους παλιότερους ετυμολογικούς μύθους της αγγλικής, μια και έχει καταρριφθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες. Δεν το σώζει το ότι αναφέρει «It was said to have derived» και είναι ενοχλητικό ότι δεν αναφέρει τα άλλα ευρήματα. Άντε να προσθέσω και τον φίλτατο Quinion:
> http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-sno1.htm
> 
> Αλλά και λίγο Ayto (_Dictionary of Word Origins_):
> ...



Την πάτησε και ο Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος με το μύθευμα για την προέλευση τού _snob_. Στο ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του στην Athens Voice, _Ο λαϊκισμός ως σνομπισμός_, ξεκινά με γλαφυρή περιγραφή της αντίθεσης ανάμεσα σε άξεστους αριστοκράτες και τους ανερχόμενους σνομπ επαγγελματίες. Αλλά η ετυμολόγηση είναι το γνωστό λάθος.

Στα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια, τον 18o αιώνα, οι φοιτητές με τίτλο ευγενείας μπορούσαν να απλώνουν τις αρίδες τους πάνω στο τραπέζι, να σκαλίζουν τη μύτη τους, να ρεύονται, να κλάνουν ή ό,τι άλλο σκαρφιζόταν η αδάμαστη αηδιαστική τους ιδιοσυγκρασία. Δεν είχαν να αποδείξουν τίποτε και σε κανέναν. Δίπλα σε αυτούς τους κωλόφαρδους, που αποτελούσαν τότε τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα της σπουδάζουσας νεολαίας, υπήρχαν και ορισμένοι λιγότερο τυχεροί που έπρεπε να καταπνίγουν αδιαλείπτως τους θορύβους από τις οπές τους, να κάθονται στο τραπέζι με ευπρέπεια, να ξεχωρίζουν το μαχαίρι για το ψάρι από το μαχαίρι για το κρέας και να έχουν εύκαιρο από στήθους ανά πάσα στιγμή κι ένα σονέτο του Σαίξπηρ. Βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως οι τελευταίοι, δυσκοίλιοι και ατσαλάκωτοι, εξαγόραζαν μ’ ένα σεβαστό χρηματικό ποσό και με τη σιδερωμένη συμπεριφορά τους το μοναδικό εκ γενετής μειονέκτημά τους: δεν είχαν τίτλο ευγενείας. Ήταν _sine nobilitate_. Ήταν οι σνομπ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

*Ρεσό *λέμε το γνωστό κοντόχοντρο κυλινδρικό κεράκι (συνήθως σε αλουμινένια θήκη). Η λέξη είναι εξαιρετικά συχνή στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, κατανοητή απ' τους πάντες, αλλά λημματογραφείται μόνο στο Χρηστικό — όλα τ' άλλα λεξικά μας την αγνοούν (βλ. σχετ.). Το κεράκι _ρεσό _πήρε την ονομασία του συνεκδοχικά απ' τη διάταξη στην οποία αυτό χρησιμοποιείται, κι η οποία είναι για να διατηρείται ζεστό το φαγητό (βλ. σχετ.).
Η ετυμολογική προέλευση είναι λοιπόν από το γαλλικό ρήμα _réchauffer _“(ξανα)ζεσταίνω”, υπό την επίδραση —για την κατάληξη του ουσιαστικού— του γαλλικού επιθέτου _chaud _“ζεστός”: http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/réchaud
Η ονομασία _ρεσό _για το συγκεκριμένο κεράκι είναι ελληνική ιδαιτερότητα — την αγγλική το (κεράκι) ρεσό είναι *tealight*, ενώ στη γαλλική είναι *bougie chauffe-plat* — οπότε το γαλλικό *réchaud *είναι στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία ψευδόφιλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Zazula said:


> [...] την αγγλική το (κεράκι) ρεσό είναι *tealight*, ενώ στη γαλλική είναι *bougie chauffe-plat* — οπότε το γαλλικό *réchaud *είναι στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία ψευδόφιλο.


Και *Teelicht* αλλά και *Rechaudkerze* στα γερμανικά. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και *Teelicht* αλλά και *Rechaudkerze* στα γερμανικά. :)



Χμ... άρα η ονομασία ρεσό δεν είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Χμ... άρα η ονομασία ρεσό δεν είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία;


Οι Γερμανοί δεν το λένε _ρεσό _(που είναι η διάταξη).


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2015)

Zazula said:


> *Ρεσό *λέμε το γνωστό κοντόχοντρο κυλινδρικό κεράκι (συνήθως σε αλουμινένια θήκη). Η λέξη είναι εξαιρετικά συχνή στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο,
> Η ονομασία _ρεσό _για το συγκεκριμένο κεράκι είναι ελληνική ιδαιτερότητα — την αγγλική το (κεράκι) ρεσό είναι *tealight*, ενώ στη γαλλική είναι *bougie chauffe-plat* — οπότε το γαλλικό *réchaud *είναι στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία ψευδόφιλο.



Κάτι σαν το καλοριφέρ δηλαδή -αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ο ακριβής όρος είναι ψευδόφιλος γι'αυτό το σπανιότερο φαινόμενο.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 24, 2015)

sarant said:


> Κάτι σαν το καλοριφέρ δηλαδή -αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ο ακριβής όρος είναι ψευδόφιλος γι'αυτό το σπανιότερο φαινόμενο.



Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία των βρετανικών εκλογών:

*Did the word parliament come from parabola?*
Για τις λέξεις vote, candidate και parliament
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32273170

Παλιότερο του Σαραντάκου:
*Κοινοβούλιο, παρλαμέντο, παραβολές και παρόλες*
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/parlamento.htm
που βρίσκουμε και στο βιβλίο του _Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2015)

*οι ονοματοκλήτορες *

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει πλούσιο λήμμα για τη _νομενκλατούρα_ και την προέλευση της λέξης:

*νομενκλατούρα* (η) {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} 1. (παλαιότ.) ο κατάλογος των ηγετικών θέσεων στα όργανα του (κομουνιστικού) κόμματος και του κράτους, στις οικονομικές μονάδες και τις κοινωνικές οργανώσεις, καθώς επίσης και των προσώπων που είναι κατάλληλα να καταλάβουν τις θέσεις αυτές, όπως καθορίστηκε από το Σοβιετικό Κομουνιστικό Κόμμα, αλλά και τα όμοια κόμματα των άλλων λεγομένων σοσιαλιστικών χωρών 2. (κακόσ.) η προνομιούχος κοινωνική τάξη των κρατικών και οικονομικών αξιωματούχων στο πλαίσιο ολοκληρωτικού καθεστώτος, κυρ. κομουνιστικού, αλλά και σε δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα: _η νομενκλατούρα του κόμματος_ (τα πρόσωπα που κατέχουν τις σημαντικότερες θέσεις στον κομματικό μηχανισμό).
[ΕΤΥΜ. < λατ. _nomenclatura_ «κατάλογος ονομάτων» < _nomen-clator_ < _nomen_ «όνομα» + -_clator_ < _calo_ «καλώ, ονομάζω», o nomenclator στην αρχαία Ρώμη ήταν ένας δούλος επιφορτισμένος με την ευθύνη να συνοδεύει τον κύριο του κατά τη διάρκεια της προεκλογικής του εκστρατείας, προκειμένου να του κατονομάζει τα σπουδαία πρόσωπα που συναντούσε και να τηρεί ονομαστικό αρχείο αυτών των προσώπων].

Στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή ο Τάκης Θεοδορώπουλος αναφέρει κι αυτός την προέλευση της νομενκλατούρας και χρησιμοποιεί τη μεταγραφή *νομενκλάτορες* ακόμα και στον τίτλο του άρθρου: Αριστεροί και νομενκλάτορες
http://www.kathimerini.gr/826722/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/aristeroi-kai-nomenklatores

Δεν είναι ο πρώτος που μεταγράφει μοντερνικά τη λατινική λέξη. Ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει παλιότερη μεταγραφή κλασικής τεχνικής (από τον Θεόφιλο της Αντιοχείας) — *νομεγκλάτωρ*:

εἰ γάρ τις βούλεται μαθεῖν, ἐκ τῶν ἀναγραφῶν εὑρήσει ὧν ἀνέγραψεν Χρύσερως ὁ νομεγκλάτωρ, ἀπελεύθερος γενόμενος Μ. Αὐρηλίου Οὐήρου, ὃς ἀπὸ κτίσεως Ῥώμης μέχρι τελευτῆς τοῦ ἰδίου πάτρωνος αὐτοκράτορος Οὐήρου σαφῶς πάντα ἀνέγραψεν καὶ τὰ ὀνόματα καὶ τοὺς χρόνους. 

Στο λεξικό του Κουμανούδη βρίσκουμε και ελληνικά αντίστοιχα: *ονομακλήτορες* και *ονοματοκλήτορες*. Στους _Δειπνοσοφιστές_ του Αθήναιου διαβάζουμε για τους ονομακλήτορες:
μετὰ ταῦτα ἀναστάντες κατεκλίνθημεν ὡς ἕκαστος ἤθελε, οὐ περιμείναντες ὀνομακλήτορα τὸν τῶν δείπνων ταξίαρχον.

Αυτοί οι ταξίαρχοι των δείπνων ήταν οι υπηρέτες που κατά την προσέλευση των προσκεκλημένων σε συμπόσιο τοποθετούσαν τον κάθε συνδαιτυμόνα στο ανάκλιντρο που είχε προκαθοριστεί ανάλογα με την κοινωνική του θέση, κοντά ή μακριά από τον οικοδεσπότη. Δεν ξέρω αν ανακοίνωναν δυνατά και το όνομα του κάθε προσερχόμενου, όπως έχουμε δει να κάνουν σε επίσημες εκδηλώσεις στις αυλές της Δύσης.

Ο *ονοματοκλήτωρ/-ορας* είναι πιο κοντά στον *nomenclator*.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2015)

Αχα! Τη δουλειά αυτή την έχω κάνει- να κάθομαι δίπλα στον επίσημο και να του λέω ποιός έρχεται, για να πει τις ανάλογες χαιρετούρες- αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι είχε όνομα.


----------

